# Hyside Mini Me Demos on Sale



## Riverboat Works (Apr 15, 2009)

Only 5 Mini Me Demos still available. They were used in 3 races, at the Vail Mt. Games, Salida FIBARK, and the Royal Gorge Games. Some choices of colors. Retail $2,250 Demo price $1,895. They come with new warranty. Also 1 Neo available retail $2,025 demo price $1,720. Pick-up or ship from Riverboat Works, Salida CO, 719-539-9323. Taxes and/or shipping not included in sale price.


----------



## protechie (Jun 16, 2005)

Got any mini maxes on sale?


----------

